# Aquaborn eco birth pool - BIG problems! **UPDATE PG2**



## Ju_bubbs

I've posted this in 3rd tri, but thought I would post it in here too as it may be of interest to some of you considering using one!

I did my practise set up of the 'mini' eco pool last night. Followed the instructions very carefully and was really pleased with the whole setup. Took about half an hour to inflate, and just under an hour to fill up.

The inflatable lid didn't seem to fit too well, so I expected it to go cold quite quickly! It was 43 degress when it finished filling at 9.30 pm, and I left it over night to see how well it held the temp, and at 9.30 this morning it was still a very impressive 40 degress!! So far a huge thumbs up!

Until I noticed half the water had vanished, and my floor was dry!

So upon further inspection, the issue has become clear! Just emtied out what water that was left in the pool, and the inside of it looks like my dog has been swimming in it after not having his claws trimmed for a year!

Ive not got any pictures of MY pool yet, but heres one so you can see what I mean, I'll upload actual pics later on!

https://www.pregnancy.com.au/shop/product_images/x/945/Aquaborn-pool-1__34445__52116_zoom.jpg

Those vertical seams that go around the inside wall have split at the bottom of each seam all the way round, and one of the internal handles has actually ripped right away from the side leaving another massive hole!

Not so sure I want a replacement now that Ive seen the extent of damage - that was without anyone even getting in it or leaning on the sides!

Has anyone else used one of these new eco pools? Did I just get a bad one or is it some kind of design flaw? When I phoned them up to sort it out, all I said was the water has leaked into the air chambers - and she immediately said I'll arrange collection for tomorrow - without asking any other questions or for further information. So does that mean its a common problem that they are used to!?

I'm really disappointed :(


----------



## milkmachine

i have one its brilliant! my daughter swims in it in the living room all the time while i sit on the side. takes 5 mins to inflate and 40mins to fill. i have birthpool in a box too and the aquaborn its by far better


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh thats good I was really hoping I just got a bad one!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs577.ash2/149944_456425846874_577436874_5862482_2388520_n.jpg
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5862489&id=577436874
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1223.snc4/155514_456426591874_577436874_5862492_1506285_n.jpg


----------



## kiwimama

how weird, I do hope it's just a fault with your particular one - at least it sounds like they are sorting it out quickly for you.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Very wierd, I had one hell of a shock once it wa emptied and I saw the state of it! At first I thought it was just a leaky seal around the inner handle... I never imagined I'd see that much damage! lol

It's been collected today and another is being sent out once they get this one back! Crossing my fingers the next is ok!


----------



## summer rain

hope the new one is fine; what a hassle! x


----------



## snagglepat

Thanks for the warning. If we were buying one, this is the one I'd have chosen, but now we've booked an independent midwife and she has a medical grade birth pool in a box one she can lend us as part of the service so we'll use that. :) I had a client use one of these a little while back and it seemed great so maybe it was just a one-off dodgy one. 

I hope the new one arrives soon. 

Best wishes,

Gina. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

New one arrived today, much quicker than expected! Tho I'm still waiting to try it out as my boiler is broken so I have no hot water!!


----------



## milkmachine

good luck with the new one, i really love mine we use it all the time!! i recently had a pregnant friend over and we watched movies from the pool cause she was achey lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

:haha: I'm planning on doing that when I get this new one set up to ty it out! I'll be wanting a tv in the bathoom next! lol


----------



## Ju_bubbs

So, boiler fixed. which meant I got to try out my nice new replacement pool tonight. Which now has a lovely leak, in the exact same place as the 1st... excuse my french, but fucking fuming is not the word for it!!!


----------



## Jenniflower

What the heck?! You need to kick up a big fuss hun!!!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Phoned them up again this morning.. they only wanted to send me out yet another pool!!!!! So I as politely as I could told them I was absolutely not about to go through the hassel of setting up yet another pool just to find it splits immediately and have to go through the hassel of trying to get water out of the air chambers before trying to fit it back in its box all while 38weeks pregnant (slight exageration to make it sound better :haha:)
So the man very quickly decided it was best if they just get the pool collected and refund my money :lol: Just aswell I started buying pools with a few weeks to spare coz now I have to wait until they have got their pool back to the warehouse before they'll even contact the company taht has to process my refund, which can aparently take up to 28 days!! :(


----------



## Jenniflower

How annoying!! I'm very shocked they did not offer you a new one free of charge or something. Because by the time other people find out about how bad these are they'll lose out a lot of money. So have you been thinking about other pools you may get?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I think I'd have even turned a free one down tbh! 

I'm gunna go back to my original choice now which was the la bassine by made in water. I only changed my mind because the aquaborn one boasted to be made from the thickest plastic and be the strongest inflatable pool available - evidently - it's not! lol

The la bassine looks much more relaxing, I prefer the opaque blue colur to the bright green, and its only a few inches smaller. The only real down side is that it doesn't come with a lid like the aquaborn, but if my last labour is anything to go by - I'm gunna have the time to need to be keeping it warm! :haha:


----------



## Jenniflower

I once read just putting one of your plastic coverings (be it a tarp or a shower curtain) over it helps keep the heat in at least. That's what we plan to do. We're borrowing one of those birthpool in a box things from a friend. Though she didn't get the cover and as I don't feel the need to spend money on one we'll just cover it if need be.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I was just thinking of getting a few rolls of tesco value tin foil and putting it over the top!


----------



## Jenniflower

Ju_bubbs said:


> I was just thinking of getting a few rolls of tesco value tin foil and putting it over the top!

That's a good idea to! I could never do it though, rubbing tinfoil is like nails on a chalk board to me, hahaha


----------



## snagglepat

Bubble wrap is an excellent insulator due to the air pockets. If you buy a big sheet and cut it to roughly the size of the inside of the pool it can just float on top of the water until you're ready to get in. The old covers for the BPIAB (before they did the fitted ones) were just bubble wrap with a foil coating on the flat side and one of them kept my pool warm for several hours last time. :)

Gina. x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

thats a good idea too! Think I'll try that way :)


----------



## Jenniflower

I love the bubble wrap idea. Not to mention once I'm in the pool I could use the relief of popping the bubbles! hahaha


----------



## snagglepat

Now that's a distraction technique I hadn't considered but I might have to now... :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Oh my, thats the best idea Ive heard all year!!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Had an email from someone at aquaborn today, asking for more details of the faults I had.... apparently this pool is a new product so now they're worried that the whole lot has the same fault and are all going to be tested!


----------



## Jenniflower

That's good they're doing something about it. Will hopefully save other women having to go through what you did.


----------



## kiwimama

Glad that you have got your money back with not too much hassle. I am thinking of going for the La bassine pool, so let me know how you go with it.


----------

